# Phase 2 on my treatments



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm gearing up to complete my treatments. I'm planning to make bass traps just like you suggested Bryan. Behind the couch I would have 3 traps the same width as the window treatments, about 23 inches wide x 4 ft tall x 6 in thick, using more OC 703. 

I am going to get 12 pieces of the 703 product. Use 9 for the bass traps behind the couch. I was going to make two 4ft x 2ft x 2in panels and hang them on the ceiling between the speakers and couch one on right and one on the left.

The one piece left I plan to cut into 4 ripped pieces then divide up all my cut offs and wrap with cloth and place behind each of the 4 corner traps I made last year. This would give me 2 more inches of product in the 6inch corner traps. If I bought one more piece I could nearly pack the entire airspace behind the corner traps.

The way I finished my earlier traps I used a vinyl material for the backs and this worked great for the DIYer because it was easy to apply and hid all the folds and staples. With these ceiling panels I think it would be better to not use the vinyl and use some cloth or nothing at all. There would be about 4-6 inches of airspace between them and the ceiling.

If you want to refresh your memory go here http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/38545-got-my-treatments-installed.html


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds good overall and I would agree that if the other panels are for general reflections, not plastic covering.

In the rear, if you can swing it, get anywhere up to 6" of space behind those (I know that takes a lot of room) to extend their reach down lower. Still not going to do 20Hz but will definitely have a positive impact over a good range of the subwoofer.

Bryan


----------

